# 600W cool tube??



## dman1234 (Jul 3, 2009)

hi all,

my 600W cool tube is on its way, 

what size fan should i hook up
200 cfm sound good,?? and can i have one fan sucking a 600w hps and a 400w MH  cool tube at the same time using a spliter in the duct


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello Dman,I use a Vortex 449cfm fan to cool 2 600w HPS through cool tubes hooked to a Y duct, and it keeps the lights pretty cool! So I think if you have your fan sucking fresh air through your lights with a 200cfm fan should work fine, but like I always say bigger is better!

                                                    Phatpharmer


----------



## DirtySouth (Jul 3, 2009)

What cha think bout the good ole Vortex hummmmmmmmmmm,lol


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 3, 2009)

DirtySouth the Vortex is nice, its fairly quiet and really pushes the air, but I also have a CK series CK6c which is a 605cfm inline fan which I really like its the same noise level as the Vortex but the CK series fan really really pushes the air and there both 6" which is nice and easy to work with!


                                      Phatpharmer


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jul 3, 2009)

I got my cool tube from HTG a few days ago. I went with the 6" 424 cfm. I'm  hooking up a speed control. You can always dial it down. You can't make it go past it's max.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 3, 2009)

Smokey Mcpotster said:
			
		

> I got my cool tube from HTG a few days ago. I went with the 6" 424 cfm. I'm hooking up a speed control. You can always dial it down. You can't make it go past it's max.


 

I bought the same things and more, waiting for delivery.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 3, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> hi all,
> 
> my 600W cool tube is on its way,
> 
> ...



I don't think 200cfm will do all that...   and might even be a bit on the small side to pull enough air to get the heat off of one of the lights.  I agree with the others that a more powerful high output fan is a better way to go.  I'd suggest going with whatever fan is the most powerful for the size of cool tube that you bought.  Hopefully you have a 6" cool tube coming because you can't get 4" inline fans that are nearly as powerful.  A fan around 400cfm will be able to handle your 600w but I"m not sure if it can pull enough air off of two lights at once.  If you have a 6" cool tube and use a 6" high output inline fan around 600+cfm you'll be able to pull the heat off of both of your lights with the one fan.  I have a 6" 630cfm Eclipse/Ostberg fan in a closet grow and it's pulling air through my carbon filter and then through my 1K and it's mounted up in my attic and has plenty of pull to keep temps in the mid 70's as long as I keep my bedroom temps around 72.

I'm sure a similar powered 600+cfm 6" fan + ductwork setup would handle both of your lights.  I'm with Smokey on the "Speedster" voltage dimmer/speed controller.  If you don't need to run your fan on full it really helps with the noise.  The fans don't make much noise but the sound of the air whoooshing through the ducts sounds like the dull roar of a cyclone in there...  In the summer I have to run my fan at 100% when my lights are on but I can dial it back to 70% in the winter when temps are cooler.  I also run it when the lights are off at 30-40% to keep just enough air pulling air through my carbon filter so odor doesn't get a chance to build up in the closet during the night cycle.

Good Luck!


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 3, 2009)

thanks guys, 
can i use a 420cfm duct booster fan???  i read that most dont use them but it is 420 cfm.

spent enough $ on new lights and seeds, trying to save on a fan



it is a 6 inch cool tube so i will reduce  duct from 8 to 6 will this work?


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 3, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> spent enough $ on new lights and seeds, trying to save on a fan


 

Your set up is only as good as it's weekest link, IMO.
Buck up the $ and do it right.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 3, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> thanks guys,
> can i use a 420cfm duct booster fan??? i read that most dont use them but it is 420 cfm.
> 
> spent enough $ on new lights and seeds, trying to save on a fan
> ...


 

Dman I've had expierence with the duct boosters, just because the box says its 420cfm doesn't mean it is! I had an 8" Duct booster that said it was 320cfm's and when put beside a 6" inline Duct fan that was 212cfm's it wasn't even close the inline fan blew the booster away and the booster was rated over 100cfm's higher, so just be causious as to relying on the manufactures specs! I think boosters are good but for just that boosting not moving high amounts of air alone!



                                                  Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 3, 2009)

im quickly starting to realize i need to bite the bullet and drop some more coin, its not life changing money but this is getting costly, oh well its so so so worth it. i can give the money to the dealer on the corner or buy a fan and be set, dealers hasnt got my money for a year and a half and hes not ever getting it again.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea Dman! There's no need to look back now, you said it best no need to give $$ to the dealer on corner  when you can grow better smoke at home! You won't be dissapointed with an inline fan thats forsure!

                                               Phatpharmer


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Jul 3, 2009)

Dman- I figure it's a good investment.At this point I'm not giving up and selling it or putting it away. I'm in this til the bitter end lol. I got the 424 from HTG for 100$. Seemed like a good price, hope the quality is good. The last thing you want is heat problems and no quick solution.  I'm having trouble finding a speed control at the local stores, wish I would have just ordered the one from HTG. It was only $20. I still need a few other things may have to place another order soon.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jul 4, 2009)

If you're getting an inline fan to pull the heat off of one HID light a can fan rated around 400cfm will be adequate but if you still want to pull heat off of both of your lights you should look at 6" or 8" high output fans.  Did you mention that your ductwork is already 8"?  If you see an 8" fan online at a good price they really kick a*s.  There are 6" fans that are rated 600+cfm but a fan like an 8" Vortex is rated around 750cfm and a 'Speedster' dimmer would give you control of the fan's speed.  You could hook up an 8" fan to your 8" duct and use an 8" to 6" reducer to attach the fan to your cool tube.  

Peace!


----------

